# Cheap Mens Clothes



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Well ive quickly come to realise that ive not brought enough clothes with me! (god damn squeezing my os3 in my suitcase  ) So i need some advice!!!

Im on the look out for cheap shops for shorts, t-shirts, jeans, work pants and shirts! Now bloody Gucci/Prada/Armani are well out of my budget, and im sure i can find topman/river island/next etc, but even back in the UK i shopped cheaper than that!  Sports World/Direct for my sports stuff and George (Asda) for my jeans and work gear.

So is there anything about which caters for tight fisted gits like me! I know that sounds weird being in Dubai, the land of extravagence but i thought i would ask!!! All the threads the search returns seem to be about womens clothes!

Regards

Zog


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Carrefour, can't imagine the quality is that great though. May have to bite the bullet and splash out at Markies


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Carrefour, can't imagine the quality is that great though. May have to bite the bullet and splash out at Markies


Markies???


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

zoglug said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well ive quickly come to realise that ive not brought enough clothes with me! (god damn squeezing my os3 in my suitcase  ) So i need some advice!!!
> 
> ...


try the sales at zara, man&moda, splash, and koton in moe; also, you might want to check out the discounts at max (really cheap), next, and h&m in ibn battuta.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Just look for Lebanese guys in suits, where they are, cheap menswear is never too far away. The greasier the hair, the cheaper the clothes.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

HAHA your post reminded a joke that Russel Peters once told. He was sharing that he faces a huge dilemma when he shops in LA for Armani dress shirts. He wonders whether he pays 650 USD for a shirt where it is written made in India or calls his uncle in India to get to the factory

Man, once here remember you are going to be close to different countries. And if you happen to travel to one of those you can buy Armani's suites and S**t. You would actually change your mind when you realize you can buy custom made (hand made) suites and you pick the design and else


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

zoglug said:


> Markies???


Marks & Spencers


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Karama... you can buy designer everything... for very cheap. Don't mind the wrong spelling, emblem upside down, and all that jazz. Really,its the real thing!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

cami said:


> try the sales at zara, man&moda, splash, and koton in moe; also, you might want to check out the discounts at max (really cheap), next, and h&m in ibn battuta.


You can also try centerpoint in MOE, and Giordano


----------

